# BHA Police Sgt. Investigator.



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Investigator / Police Sergeant*
Boston Housing Authority
Boston, MA

$43.92 an hour - Full-time, Part-time



You must create an Indeed account before continuing to the company website to apply

Apply on company site








*Job details*
Salary
$43.92 an hour
Job Type
Full-time
Part-time

*Full Job Description*
Application Procedure: Please submit a cover letter and resume detailing your qualifications to [email protected]. No phone calls or letters. Send your information Please be sure to identify the position you are applying for, including whether or not you are applying for either the full or part-time position. *Application* *Deadline: Wednesday, May 18, 2022.*
General Description: *ABOUT US: *Boston Housing Authority (BHA) provides quality affordable housing for low-income families and individuals through the public housing and Section 8 rental assistance programs. BHA serves more than 58,000 of Boston’s most vulnerable residents – including elderly, disabled, children and low-income families from a broad range of backgrounds and experiences. We foster vital communities that are essential to the city of Boston’s economic diversity and way of life. As the largest housing provider in Boston, we bring stability, opportunity, and peace of mind not only to the thousands of low-income families we support, but also to the city as a whole.
*ABOUT THE JOB:*
Under the general supervision of the Chief of Public Safety and under the direct supervision of the Deputy Chief of Public Safety, the Sergeant provides first line supervision as well as on-the-job training for police officers assigned to patrol and investigative work. Implement management directives, monitoring police performance and taking corrective action as needed. Works within well-defined Police procedures, deciding the appropriate actions when situations do not allow for review with higher management. The Sergeant is also responsible for all investigations that take place in his/her designated area and will serve as the Public Safety Department's contact person for information and instructions.
Duties & Responsibilities:

Provides ongoing supervision to police officers assigned to designated developments, reads and signs off on all incident reports emanating from that development and reviews the officer's daily logs.
Responds to emergencies, incidents, or dispatches as required, taking command of the situation until relieved by an officer of superior rank.
Implement orders, policies and procedures received from the Department, explaining to departmental personnel the content of new orders that affect their responsibilities.
Documents in writing any breach of regulations by subordinate on situations when implementing informal corrective measures proves inadequate.
Conducts arraignments of all arrests in his/her area at Court.
Informs police officers of complaints or problem situations during roll call to assure that special needs are given proper attention.
Reports all serious or unusual occurrences from the tour of duty to the designated officer-in-charge.
Accepts responsibility for actions or omissions of assigned officers that are contrary to departmental regulations or policy.
Works with the Boston Police in developing cases against drug dealers.
Works with Boston Police Officers assigned to BHA developments in developing strategies to increase development security.
Performs other related duties as required.
Minimum Qualifications & Experience: Must be twenty one (21) years of age or older. Must successfully complete a Full-Time MPTC certified. Police Academy. Must have a high school diploma or G.E.D. Certificate, college education preferred. Must be a citizen of the United States and reside within the Commonwealth of Massachusetts. Must read, write and speak the English language. Must be of good moral character and be free of any physical or mental impairment. Certification by the Boston Housing Authority as eligible for appointment as a Sergeant. Knowledge of organizations, management and human behavior. Knowledge of BHA Police Department operations and experience in a law enforcement department where a full-time police academy was required for a minimum of three years. Ability to supervise and deploy assigned police resources. Demonstrated ability to respond effectively to crisis situations. Must not have any felony convictions and must be able to be licensed as a Police Officer in the Commonwealth of Massachusetts and a Special Police Officer with the City of Boston.
*Equal opportunity employer / Bilingual candidates are encouraged to apply*
Job Types: Full-time, Part-time
Pay: $43.92 per hour


----------



## msw (Jul 19, 2004)

Guns? Hats? Chapter 90? Enquiring mimes want to know.


----------



## EUPD377 (Jan 30, 2020)

Good to see the housing cops apparently still exist. I thought for sure they’d get wiped out like all the other 400A agencies, especially since the city seemed to be hitting them for years.


----------



## AS4 (Apr 5, 2014)

EUPD377 said:


> Good to see the housing cops apparently still exist. I thought for sure they’d get wiped out like all the 400A agencies, especially since the city seemed to be hitting them for years.


Not only still exist, but expanding in a big way—the reason they haven’t been wiped out is that they’ve always required a full time police academy, unlike the other 400As


----------



## EUPD377 (Jan 30, 2020)

AS4 said:


> Not only still exist, but expanding in a big way—the reason they haven’t been wiped out is that they’ve always required a full time police academy, unlike the other 400As


That’s great, BHA always seemed like a great agency with a lot of good work to do.


----------



## MiamiVice (May 2, 2002)

New Dep Chief is a Stand up guy, came from Stoughton PD

Sent from my SM-S906U using Tapatalk


----------

